# Suggestion: Regimen Library



## notsomebody (Feb 14, 2003)

It would be really great to have every person's regimen in one area.  Basically each contributor can list their complete hair care routine.  Everything from products to styling, from texture to how often they wash.   This way, people can be referred to specific regimens when they are looking for advice on how to do things like wrapping or rollersets.  
Since we can search within the forum it can almost be like an index or glossary of hair knowledge.
There can be threads on styling aids such as combs, and brushes, rollers, dryers, bobby pins anything that is used to set and style the hair. 
The difference between this and other forums though is that it is soley a post information forum without conversational interaction.  All questions about items posted here would continue to be discussed in the hair care forum.  
This would also be a good way to help some people develop hair journals, as well as give the newbies a place to start when first trying to put together a routine.  This would keep the hair forum free to discuss the newest reactions to treatments and methods as well as answer questions about and make changes to their regimens.

Each contributor could post with their hair type in the subject line to make for easy searching.  

What do you think?


----------



## Jade21 (Feb 14, 2003)

Notsomebody,

I think this is a GREAT idea! /images/graemlins/grin.gif /images/graemlins/grin.gif

I have one question which I wish you would clarify.  I do not understand this statement:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
There can be threads on styling aids such as combs, and brushes, rollers, dryers, bobby pins anything that is used to set and style the hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think what confuses me is "threads."  

Basically, what you have in mind is really a Hair Care Regimen or Routine Library, to which only the member can contribute.  In other words, "read only" for other members.  I think that's great because any discussion should be in the Hair Care and Product Review Forum and of course email or PM's, if so desired.

I think what my confusion stems from may be the issue of whether you had thought that the elements of what goes into each individual entry for the Library should be  *standardized* . In other words, develop a "boilerplate" of elements for every entry.  I don't know whether that is what you or anyone else would want.  Everyone has their own tastes.

For example, I can tell you that if I were going to write an entry for myself I would do very much what I have done in the past when people have asked because it is important to me.  I would do a section on my actual external routine (Hair Care Routine) and a section on internal things which are important to me for my own hair care (namely Hair Care From the Inside Out...nutrition, supplements, stress management, exercise, etc.)

I absolutely agree with you that this would be extremely helpful to new members.

I also agree with you about this being a step in the development of members' Hair Journals, even the decision of whether they would like to keep one.

Cheers,

Jade


----------



## notsomebody (Feb 17, 2003)

I am not sure if I am saying that every one's entry should have a standard look so much as standard information.  For instance, everyone would list the same types of info such as hair type, products, styling, nutrition, anything that we would agree on as important to growing and maintaining longer hair.

I guess I hadn't thought out the idea that much.  Like I said, it just kind of came to me how nice it would be to be able to search for specific info rather than cluttering the board with questions that have already been asked and will continue to be asked by new users.


----------



## hairfanatic (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's a great idea Notsomebody,

It will definately keep everyone informed about others routines and possibly save some database space because the routines won't be repeated everytime a new person joins the forum and wants to know someone's routine.  I also noticed  that our bios was where many of us put our routines.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Feb 25, 2003)

I think this is an excellent idea.  Yesterday I was thinking that it would be great if everyone listed which supplements they're taking, including the brand and where they purchase it.


----------



## uniquev11 (Jun 20, 2003)

The Regimen Library or something similar is a great idea!
I noticed that people are always asking about someone's hair care regime.

Are there any plans to implement this soon?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a great idea!


----------

